# Net Beans 4.0 - Klassen kompilieren



## Lightbringer (19. Jan 2005)

Wie kann ich unter netbeans 4.0 einfach nur eine einzelne Klasse compilieren?
 :?


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2005)

Sowas geht mit fast keiner gößerern IDE!

Die wollen alle ein Projekt haben!

Musst gegebenenfalls auf javac und java zurückgreifen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2005)

Ich habe in NetBeans 4.0 keine Compiler-Konfiguration finden können, das wird alles über ein Build für Ant gemanaged.
Die Anwendung bzw. die Bytecode-Erzeugung unterscheidet sich aber nicht zu den früheren NetBeans-Versionen.
Allerdings ist das Programm jetzt mehr projektorientiert und Du musst, um Bytecode-Dateien zu erzeugen, die Klasse einem Projekt zuordnen.


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2005)

Naja wenn's denn so ist, dann muss es halt so sein  :bahnhof: 

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe und bis zum nächsten mal ...


----------



## dark_red (1. Feb 2005)

Nun ja... wenn ich eine einzelne Klasse mal schnell Kompilieren will, dann werfe ich diese in mein Testprojekt, welches ich allen grösseren IDEs als erstes anlege...


----------

